# One quick shot on the way back from H20



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

So on my drive back from H2o my friend desideed to go out my sun roof and hand his camera off the side of my car to snap a few shots. He's still uploading a few. This one he got up now. 
Hes still learning so take it easy on him.


----------



## Southcross (Jul 2, 2004)

*FV-QR*

nice!


----------



## GTIMaxx (Feb 12, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Southcross)*

one last shot that he got. 
I know the mk4 got in the shot


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (GTIMaxx)*

nice pic of our Dasher http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 81rabbit (Jan 28, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (gtiboy66)*

SELL me the dasher.....PLEASEEEEEEEE. i want one bad


----------



## gtiboy66 (Jan 1, 2000)

*Re: FV-QR (81rabbit)*


_Quote, originally posted by *81rabbit* »_SELL me the dasher.....PLEASEEEEEEEE. i want one bad

if you really want it shoot me a price but beware I love this thing. And its clean with under 100k


----------

